# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Sëmundjet e muskujve, shkaqet e formimit dhe mënyrat e trajtimit.

## DI_ANA

Simptomat e specifike të distrofive muskulore dhe pasojat. Sëmundjet metabolike të muskujve shfaqen që në fëmijëri.Problemet e muskujve mund të jenë 2 llojesh: probleme neurologjike dhe probleme brendamuskulore.

Problemet neurologjike zakonisht paraqiten me dobësi të muskujve distalë, pa dhimbje dhe me fashikulacione (tkurrje e vogël e një pjesëze të muskulit). Problemet brendamuskulore zakonisht paraqiten me dobësi të muskujve proksimalë, me ose pa dhimbje dhe pa fashikulacione. Sëmundjet joinflamatore të muskujve ndahen në: distrofi, çrregullime miotonike, miopati mitokondriale, miopati metabolike, miopati endokrine.
Analizat që duhen bërë për diagnostikime të problemeve të muskujve zakonisht janë EMG (elektromiografia), biopsia e muskujve dhe matja e enzimave muskulore.

Distrofia muskulore Duchenne

Shkaktohet nga defektet e gjenit të distrofinës. Gjeni ndodhet në kromozomin Xp21. Kjo është distrofia muskulore më e shpeshtë (Incidenca 3/100000). Distrofina është një proteinë që lidh aparatin brendaqelizor të tkurrjes me membranën qelizore. Shenjat dhe simptomat e kësaj sëmundjeje shfaqen në moshën 1 vjeç dhe janë: dobësi përparuese (progresive) e muskujve proksimalë (muskujt e shpatullës dhe të pelvisit), pseudohipertrofi e muskujve të kërcirit, ecje karakteristike me hapa të shkurtër dhe me lëkundje anash, shenja Gower gjatë ngritjes, pacienti përdor duart për të ndihmuar muskujt e kofshëve dhe kardiomiopati dhe pamjaftueshmëri e zemrës. Analizat tregojnë rritje të enzimës CPK (kreatinë fosfo kinazë. Në biopsi të muskujve shihet nekrozë, infiltrim i muskujve nga indi dhjamor dhe lidhor. Në EMG (elektromiografi) shihen potenciale polifazike me amplitudë të ulët dhe me zgjatje të shkurtër. Në EKG shihen valë Q në lidhjet laterale dhe valë R të mëdha në lidhjet prekordiale.

Trajtimi për këtë sëmundje të muskujve është jospecifik. Mund të përdoren kortikosteroidët, fizioterapia dhe procedurat kirurgjikale. Disa trajtime eksperimentale synojnë riparimin e gjenit të distrofinës duke përdor vektor prej adenovirusi. Prognoza e kësaj distrofike është se pacientët e kanë të pamundur të ecin rreth moshës 12 vjeç dhe shumica vdesin pa bërë 20 vjeç, zakonisht nga pneumonia.

Distrofia muskulore Becker

Është e ngjashme me distrofinë Duchenne, por sëmundja është shumë më e butë. Pacientët e prekur janë në gjendje të ecin edhe në moshën 40 vjeç. Kontrakturat, kardiomiopatia, dhe prekja e inteligjencës janë më të rralla se në distrofinë Duchenne. Distrofia skapuloperoneale (Emery - Dreifuss) paraqitet në dhjetëvjeçarin e parë të jetës dhe përparon ngadalë. Kardiomiopatia është e zakonshme ndër të prekurit dhe rreziku i vdekjes të papritur është 50 për qind. Të prekurit nuk kanë hipertrofi, por kanë shpesh kontraktura të muskujve të kërcirit, të muskujve rreth bërrylit dhe të muskujve të pasmë të qafës.

Distrofitë muskulore recesive

Distrofia skapulohumerale është e rrallë. Paraqitet me dobësi të muskujve serratus të përparmë dhe më pas me dobësi të muskujve proksimalë të gjymtyrëve. Distrofia pseudo-Duchenne njihet edhe si distrofia autozomale recesive e fëmijërisë. Shfaqet në dhjetëvjeçarin e parë të jetës. Sëmundja ngjan me distrofinë Duchenne, por distrofina e muskulit është normale. Kjo distrofi ndahet në distrofi muskulore distale recesive dhe distrofia muskulore kongjenitale recesive.

Distrofitë muskulore dominante

Ekspresiviteti dhe mosha e paraqitjes janë të ndryshueshme. Sëmundja shfaqet me dobësi të muskujve të fytyrës, qafës, shpatullave dhe të duarve, që më vonë prek edhe gjymtyrët e poshtme. Sëmundja shoqërohet me shurdhim neurosensor dhe me anomali të enëve të gjakut të retinës. Distrofia skapuloperoneale dominante. Mosha e shfaqjes të problemeve është më e vonë sesa e formës që trashëgohet nga kromozomi X. Distrofia muskulore distale dominante është e rrallë. Paraqitet me dobësi të muskujve të vegjël të duarve që më pas prek edhe kërcinjtë. Distrofia muskulore okulare është e rrallë. Varianti me trashëgimi mitokondriale prek edhe sistemin nervor qendror dhe periferik. Distrofia okulofaringeale: oftalmoplegji dhe disfagi.

Çrregullimet miotonike

Miotonia është tkurrja e pavullnetshme e muskujve. Simptomat përmirësohen pas tkurrjeve të përsëritura. Paramiotonia është tkurrja e pavullnetshme e muskujve. Simptomat përkeqësohen pas tkurrjeve të përsëritura. Këto sëmundje janë zakonisht pasojë e problemeve me kanalet jonike. Distrofia miotonike tip 1 është më e shpeshta distrofi muskulore e të rriturve (1-10 raste në 100000). Sëmundje autozomale dominante. Gjeni ndodhet në kromozomin 19. Mekanizmi i defektit gjenetik është përsëritja e një trinukleotidi. (I njëjti mekanizëm gjenetik është përgjegjës për sëmundjen Huntington). Ashtu si për sëmundjen Huntington, edhe në distrofinë miotonike tip 1 vihet re fenomeni i parapritjes. Ashtu si për sëmundjen Huntington, gjatësia e vargut të trinukleotideve të përsëritura është në përpjesëtim të drejtë me seriozitetin e simptomave. Shenjat dhe simptomat janë të ndryshueshme. Dobësia e muskujve është kryesisht distale, me ptozë, dobësi të muskujve të fytyrës, dhe atrofi të muskujve sternokleidomastoidë.

Miotonia shpesh nuk është shumë e dukshme dhe mund të nxirret në pah duke bërë perkusion të muskujve, ose gjatë tkurrjes të zgjatur. Prekja e muskujve të zorrës shfaqet me konstipacion dhe disfagi. Prekja e miokardit shkakton kardiomiopati dhe aritmi. Sëmundja shoqërohet edhe me këto probleme: prekje e inteligjencës, katarakte, rënie e parakohshme e flokëve, atrofi e testikujve, probleme të hipofizës dhe diabet.

Sëmundjet metabolike të muskujve

Shumica e miopative metabolike shfaqen në fëmijëri. Ato shfaqen si dobësi përparuese e muskujve ose si paralizë episodike që shkaktohet nga ushtrimi i muskujve. Mungesa e maltazës acide. Sëmundja është autozomale recesive. Maltaza acide njihet edhe si alfa-glukozidazë. Mungesa e enzimës shkakton grumbullim të glikogjenit në muskuj (dhe në organe). Shenjat dhe simptomat janë: sëmundja ngjan me distrofitë. Përparon ngadalë. Muskujt e trupit preken më herët sesa muskujt e gjymtyrëve, muskujt e frymëmarrjes preken shpesh. Analizat tregojnë se niveli i kreatinës kinazë është i rritur. Në EMG shihen shenjat e miopatisë. Ndërsa në biopsi shihet grumbullim i glikogjenit.
Sëmundja McArdle shkaktohet nga mungesa e miofosforilazës. Sëmundja është autozomale recesive. Shenjat dhe simptomat: dhimbje dhe dobësi e muskujve që shkaktohet nga ushtrimi i muskujve, dhe dobësi e muskujve proksimalë (në 33 për qind të të prekurve).

Analizat: niveli i acidit laktik nuk është i rritur në gjakun që kthehet nga venat e muskujve të përdorur. Në biopsi shihet grumbullim i glikogjenit nën membranën qelizore. Mungesa e fosfofruktokinazës (sëmundja Tarui) është e ngjashme më sëmundjen McArdle. Mungesa e karnitinë-palmitil-transferazës shkakton probleme të ngjashme me sëmundjen McArdle. Niveli i acidit laktik në gjakun venoz rritet pas përdorimit të muskujve. Kurse miopatia alkoolike shkaktohet nga pirja e alkoolit. Forma akute shfaqet me dobësi të muskujve proksimalë, dhimbje, mioglobinuri dhe rritje të kreatinë kinazës. Forma kronike shfaqet me dobësi të muskujve proksimalë, por niveli i kreatinë kianzës nuk është fort i rritur.

"Spekter"

----------


## Love love

A ka dal ndonje sherim mbi kete semundje ,,, ju lutem kush mundet me me ndihmu me prgj ,,, sps un e vuaj vet kete semundje 😔😔😭😭

----------

